# How to create batch file to stop an exe file



## vinodkalpaka (Jul 20, 2004)

hi all,

OS:MS-DOS

I have opened a ms-access file through following batch file shon below

*PATH = "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\;C:\windows\Command"
REM The next 2 lines must be 1 line in the batch file to execute.
START /WAIT Msaccess.exe "C:\data.mdb" /x "Create Snapshot"
EXIT*.

but i do not know how to close that ms-access file with another or same batch file.please help me.

Thanking in advance

from,
vinod


----------



## DrewGBowman (Jun 23, 2004)

I know if you use the "pause" command it will pause the batch file and display "press any key to continue". I dont think there is anyway to pause an EXE file


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy vinodkalpaka...

Which OS are you using ?

I know you say MSDOS, but Access is a Windows application, and will need to know the OS, you can use the Kill.exe command, to kill a process or program, but you will have to download it, and it depends on the OS, as to which one you download...


----------

